# Which WMA would you pick if you could only pick one?



## m_califf (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello,

I'm not much of a poster but do a lot of reading and learning here.  I started turkey hunting last year on public land and have had to move to public land for deer this year.  So my question is, if you could pick one WMA (or national forest area) to learn like the back of your hand, which one would it be and why?

I am a little east of ATL so regions 3 and 4 are where I'm most interested.

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## gma1320 (Nov 19, 2014)

Oconee WMA


----------



## whitetailfreak (Nov 19, 2014)

Cohutta


----------



## m_califf (Nov 20, 2014)

*Thanks for the input!*

Thanks!  That gives me one south and one north.  Anybody else have a favorite?


----------



## biggdogg (Nov 20, 2014)

Oconee National Forest is all around you. There is some good hunting, but you gotta look for it.


----------



## HuntinTom (Nov 20, 2014)

Mine would be a bit more of a drive as it's on the west side - But it would be Sheffield -- It's beautiful mountain-type topography full of big hardwood ridges, creek bottoms, and also some planted pines and cut over if that's what you like.  It's got a small campground.  Has good deer population and some pretty decent bucks.  And it's only 2,500 acres or so, so it's a piece of property that could be learned relatively easy.  It's archery only, but as soon as gun season starts, it's often like having your own piece of private land.  (At least that was my experience several years ago).


----------



## Semi-Pro (Nov 20, 2014)

My favorite is Sapelo, don't know how much good it would do to learn it as I only get to go every other year.


----------



## formula1 (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re:*

Cedar Creek.  Haven't hunted there in awhile but it's a good one.


----------



## mattech (Nov 20, 2014)

I would say ceder creek also, just more opportunity to hunt.


----------



## panfish (Nov 20, 2014)

No deer in onf.


----------



## m_califf (Nov 21, 2014)

I did hunt turkey on Cedar Creek last season.  I actually like the fact that it is so big and not all broken up.  Gives you a lot of land to explore.

For deer it looks like it will be hard to just pick one to learn because of the way the seasons are different on different ones.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 21, 2014)

ONF....thousands of acres and limited doe days....Gonna be some
monsters come off that land in a few years.....


----------



## Bama B (Nov 21, 2014)

Sapelo


----------



## brian lee (Nov 22, 2014)

Cedar creek as far as open hunts on WMAs but if I had to pick a quota hunt it would be BF Grant or Chickasawhatchee


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 23, 2014)

Love West Point, but I'd pick Joe Kurz if I had to pick just one.


----------

